# Grafiken im Hintergrund laden



## NoGi (23. April 2003)

Hi,

ist es möglich und wenn wie, Grafik im Hintergrund in den Browser-Cache zu laden um sie dann schnell, wenn nötig, zur Verfügung zu haben. Ich möchte diese Funktion beim Mouseover-Effekt nutzen.

Gruß

NoGi


----------



## Fabian H (23. April 2003)

-> preloader, preloaden


----------

